# Ordered my PB 13 Ultra



## Roaddog359 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I ordered my PB 13 Ultra today to replace my Klipsch sub 12. I am sure I will be blown away by the SVS. I do have to say I spoke to Ron for quite a while and he was a great guy to talk with and educated me on subwoofers. It should be here about Wednesday. I ordered the rosenut and Ron wants me to call him with my feedback when I have it set up. This has been a good company to deal with. I will keep you posted.


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Roaddog359 said:


> Well I ordered my PB 13 Ultra today to replace my Klipsch sub 12. I am sure I will be blown away by the SVS. I do have to say I spoke to Ron for quite a while and he was a great guy to talk with and educated me on subwoofers. It should be here about Wednesday. I ordered the rosenut and Ron wants me to call him with my feedback when I have it set up. This has been a good company to deal with. I will keep you posted.



awesome news!!!! Excited for you. Prepare for :hsd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats great news:T

You wont be disappointed in any way. I wish I had two of them they are so good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are in for a super huge surprise after having the Klipsch. 

Congrats... :T


----------



## Roaddog359 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is what I keep hearing! I can not wait to see if I can notice a huge improvement!


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Roaddog359 said:


> That is what I keep hearing! I can not wait to see if I can notice a huge improvement!


You will! :blink:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You will not be disappointed! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Roaddog359 said:


> That is what I keep hearing! I can not wait to see if I can notice a huge improvement!


If? no such thing. YOU WILL!!!! Promise.:bigsmile:


----------



## Roaddog359 (Feb 22, 2009)

Man that is what I want to Hear!!!!!!!!!:jump:


----------

